# Led parking lot lights



## Aaron1100us (Aug 10, 2012)

Any idea what leds are used in parking lot lights? They are crazy bright, way more than a high amp xml. Thought the xml was the brightest avaiable led on the market. Cell phone pic of one of the new lights in our parking lot







Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aaron1100us (Aug 10, 2012)

Old parking lot light.






Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Optical Inferno (Aug 10, 2012)

There is no way we are going to be able to identify what LED it is based on a pic like that . The XM-L is a nice bright efficient LED to design with but I wouldn't call it the brightest, as companys like Bridgelux and Edison Opto have the array leds that emit in the 4000lm range.

Also, streetlight optics are very complex and play a significant role in the spread and shaping of the light output. Nice to see people changing over and embracing LED streetlights though.


----------



## kingofwylietx (Aug 20, 2012)

LED's are much easier to identify if you get a close-up picture of it when it is turned OFF.


----------



## idleprocess (Aug 20, 2012)

Most area lighting _isn't_ going to use bleeding-edge LED's for two reasons: lumens/$, and thermal/electrical ruggedness.

Relative to lower-performing LED's, bleeding-edge products have a price premium. Flashlight and specialty luminaire manufacturers will pay this premium, but area lighting manufacturers have to compete against florescent and arc lamps' lower cost of acquisition, and similar lumens/watt, and (generally better) lumens/package performance. They will prefer older-generation LED's due to their lower cost per unit and better price/performance ratio.

Another plus of older-generation LED's is maturity, which leads to more robust thermal and electrical performance - LED manufacturers have had time to further improve processes for existing technology so its previousl bleeding-edge performance isn't stressing the parts so hard. Another aspect of product maturity is better consistency and availability: if you want something particular - ie >100lm / [email protected] / 4200K CCT / with a <0.25% failure rate after 10,000 hours / all @ 75C junction temp - by the container load monthly, it's easier to get that from an established product than a new one.


----------

